# How to Set up Firewall For Internet Radio Server



## gtibbetts (Aug 19, 2014)

I need to set up a firewall for an Internet radio server. The ports needed are dns, www, ssh, ping, traceroute, ftp, etc. My icecast and database servers are localhost so I don't need those ports. 

What are the commands for iptables?


----------

